# How to clean data by written dd's /dev/random



## unbalancedskunk (Dec 11, 2022)

I need help. My harddisk is full.


----------



## smithi (Dec 12, 2022)

S


unbalancedskunk said:


> I need help. My harddisk is full.



So remove stuff, dear Henry, dear Henry, remove stuff ...


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 12, 2022)

What does "disk full" have to do with "written by dd's /dev/random"? Why would someone write data from /dev/random to a file system? Is this a troll post? If it isn't, there is a lot of explaining needed.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2022)

`dd if=/dev/random of=somefile` would certainly fill up your disk. But then you just remove that somefile that was created and it'll all be gone again.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 12, 2022)

```
pkg clean -a
gpart show -p
df -h
zpool list -v
```


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Dec 14, 2022)

Well thank you , i was trying to fde with geli then i made a mistake but now everything is okay. I formatted my harddisk with encryption.


----------

